# Eurosport german



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi everybody,
I found lots of useful information so far on this board and all people are very helpful. I would like to watch some Swiss IceHockey on the TV on Wednesday...
one of the channel which broadcast it is EUROSPORT GERMANY
I do have Eurosport at home via DU...but it is, at least according to my understanding, the UK version...

Does anybody have any idea where I could watch EUROSPORT GERMANY ??

Any leads very much appreciated

Thanks in advance and
best regards
Lenochka


----------

